# Honda Hss928Atd adding a hour meter



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

My question Guys want to add hour meter to my hss928ATD I have one with positive and negative terminal I figured with electric start it's 12v so where can I hook up the positive terminal to the engine?? Thanks


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Run the black wire to the chassis and the red wire to anything that is +12v with the key on.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

Are you just cutting a hole in the dash to mount the hour meter?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I now you say you already have one but you can get one off ebay or amazon that is internal battery powered and only has one lead that wraps around the spark plug wire. They are under $10 and also work as a tach for adjusting or checking RPM.

I have a couple and they work great. They come in different colors if that matters and there are a few different styles. Just make sure you get one that the battery is replaceable. The first gen of these they weren't.


----------

